# Surpise, Serendipity And Likey Incoming



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm very lucky in my job. No enormous salaries or fat bonuses, but I spend my time doing something I adore, the classes are small, the kids are great and the holidays are long. Our well-heeled parents can also be very generous around Christmas and end-of-year. My wine-rack is often restocked with good stuff, I've had CDs, books (4 copies of "How to Insult People in Classical Latin", 3 copies of "Winnie Ille Pu" and 2 copies of "Harrius Potter et Philosophi Lapis"








) and other good stuff.

But yesterday the mother of one of my class told me that they had had a collection to get me an end-of-year gift, and asked me if there was something I would really like in the region of Â£---, as they would prefer to give me something special rather than vouchers. When I had picked myself up off the floor she asked me to think about it and email her.

Serendipity part 1: I walked past the clock shop at the weekend and noticed some new stock; to wit, a trio of late English fusee pocket watches, all around the same price. I wasn't in buying mode so didn't look too hard. I telephoned the chap and he confirmed that he still had them...

Serendipity part 2: ...at (you got it!) the very price the lady mentioned!







He promised not to say I had called should she appear, but he would steer her towards the one he thought I would like best. So I emailed her back.

The next couple of days will be an interesting wait. Like I said, I'm very lucky!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Bribery, corruption, offers and inducements, at least that's what my company would say! A meal would have to be declared, a bottle of wine handed over to go into the company's Christmas draw :-( I totally agree AVO, you are very lucky, how do you say 'jammy sod' in Latin? Of course TTIWWP so let us see what you've got when you get it.

As my sun dial says, 'vir prudens non contra ventum mingit' which has no relevance to this thread whatsoever but I bet your littleuns could translate easily enough.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

JWL940 said:


> Bribery, corruption, offers and inducements, at least that's what my company would say! A meal would have to be declared, a bottle of wine handed over to go into the company's Christmas draw :-(	I totally agree AVO, you are very lucky, how do you say 'jammy sod' in Latin? Of course TTIWWP1 so let us see what you've got when you get it.
> 
> As my sun dial says, 'vir prudens non contra ventum mingit'2 which has no relevance to this thread whatsoever but I bet your littleuns could translate easily enough.


1. You can't photograph what you don't have yet.

2. Too bloody right - I am a wise man and never p!$$ into the wind! :lol:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

2. That's a pass, go to the top of the class.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

hoc labor diurnis mihi est! 

(It's the day-job!) :buba:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Amo, Amas, amat and I'm damned if I can rememmember exactly ldman: but it's "I love, We love, they love" or summat.

Oddly enough it *never* came in handy when I was Electrickery mongering, or guitar plonking in a Rock Band. And in dancing it's usually French derived words like Allemagne or Plie with an acute above the e! :lol:

BUT I would agree intensely, being paid to do something you like makes life a lot better than slogging away at a barsteward of a job you detest. Mrs Mel and me'sen have been made quite emotional when folks tell us we've "Changed" their lives, we are the only teachers they've ever found with the patience to get them dancing at all, some trying many times over the years.

They don't realise how fullfilling it is to see folks with little or no co-ordination to start with dancing a foxtrot, or a rumba, even if it's only just a few steps. I can safely say we can teach just about anyone to dance, as long as they can count up to 4 :yes:

More power AVO, more power - 0 - but shouldn't Mandarin be a better bet for the immediate future?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking forward to the pics when the 'Little Darlings' parents come through! :yes: I'm pretty lucky like you in that I do a job I love....landscaping (though it took me a long time to get round to doing it!). It allows me to indulge another of my passions...the wild flora and fauna of the British countryside...see the 'Bug photo' thread in the photography section.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

that sounds great and i am pleased for you.

I sell stuff to teachers so when you go on holiday my workload gets lighter too!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I think a few pictures are needed, then. It's a 1883 fusee lever watch, key wound and set, 55mm in diameter and very heavy. I'll check out the hallmarks later. In superb condition, and keeping good time. Very pleased with it (understatement!) 

If anyone knows any more about "Improved Patent" I'd love to know!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't tell you a thing about the watch, except that I like it, and I think that you're an exceptionally lucky chap. Well done indeed, Sir. I hope that you enjoy it to the full.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

AVO - that is a stunner, a future Family Heirloom. Can't help with the improved patient but I'm sure I'll be reading the answer here before long. I can't quite make out the maker's hallmark, do tell when you've a minute.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, chaps - hoping someone can help with the movement. The dial and movement are unsigned except for "IMPROVED PATENT" on the dial and a serial number 52734 on the movement.

As for the case, the hallmarks are consistent with London 1883 and the maker's mark (C.G) indicates Charles Gordon of Southampton Road, Pentonville.

Any info or opinions on the movement much appreciated. Thanks! :buba:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Update...

I think it's C.C not C.G

a. There's no record of Gordon after the 1840s

b. C.C is Charles Cooke, a Coventry case-maker who used the London office between the '70s and the '90s

c. Here is a Cooke case. Mine is in better condition (below), but it looks fairly damning evidence to me!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh...and AVO...completely unrelated, and forgive me for highjacking your thread (I don't know if the others will get this...I'm sure they will), but a Roman goes into a bar and flicks two fingers at the barman. "Five pints, please" he declares.........


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mel said:


> Amo, Amas, amat and I'm damned if I can rememmember exactly ldman: but it's "I love, We love, they love" or summat.
> 
> Oddly enough it *never* came in handy when I was Electrickery mongering, or guitar plonking in a Rock Band.


Let me refresh your memory.

amo, amas, amat, amamus, amartis, amant.

and no, I couldn't see the point of it either - I wouldn't know what to say to a dead Roman if I met one :huh:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Mutley said:


> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> amo, amas, amat, amamus, amartis, amant.
> 
> and no, I couldn't see the point of it either - I wouldn't know what to say to a dead Roman if I met one :huh:


2nd pers. plu. = amatis

5 out of 6

B+

Must try harder

:lol:

I've never met a dead Roman either, but I've talked to plenty of living ones....capisci?

Good job we're not all the same, eh? :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

AVO said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Let me refresh your memory.
> ...


But of course! Picked up wee app for the tablet, Chinese Lite. It's a good wee thing with the usual audio and standard phrases, and I've tried

Ni hao ma

And

Shi shi

at the local restaurant, and the staff were very appreciative of my efforts, helping me with pronounciation and the important "inflections". Apparently a rise in tone in the wrong place can change the meaning disastrously and cause insult, however Robert - his Anglified name - said a foreigner struggling would be given grace for mistakes!

I beleive we Brits need booted up the Erse (pun) regarding languages, even for our four days in Budapest I tried to say please and thanks in Hungarian, it takes but a few micro minutes to learn and costs nowt, but breaks down barriers! Free apps for the android and a set of headphones - - easy peasey!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

^^^ Very true, Mel - a few words can be all it takes to strike a spark, forge a connection, show you've made the effort.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

If you ever feel like buying another you know where to find me


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If only the parents at my old school had a say in my redundancy it would not have happened! I got on famously with the parents and the pupils in my special needs classes but unfortunately the headteacher's life at that time revolved around Â£ signs! I was replaced by a 23 year old (lasted a term) then by my learning support assistant (employed as an "instructor") and finally when it all went t*** up the pupils were shoehorned into mainstream classes with "support"! (against all the instructions on their statements - "should be taught in small groups in a quiet and settled environment").

Lovely watch by the way. Nice to be appreciated.

Mike


----------

